# Hello from Belize



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Bien venido a este foro!
Welcome to this forum!


----------



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

Africanized bees? Wow... Maybe you should re-queen them.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Those guys down there know how to work those Africanized bees.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome Thom. 

African bees. WOW! I hope you have a nice bee suit, gloves, vail, etc... LOL


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, beautiful country!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome,
I'd like to know how you handle them.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## greif (Nov 9, 2010)

I want to move there... hate wisconsin winters


----------



## Thom Moran (May 10, 2011)

Well I'm from Racine, Milwaukee, Nashotah, Wisconsin and came here via Chicago. The winters are much better here.


----------



## Thom Moran (May 10, 2011)

Yes, I want to do that. Any advice?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Thom Moran said:


> Yes, I want to do that. Any advice?


Are you referring to requeening? I have heard it takes persistance in the case of Africanized bees. I suppose you would want to make sure your new queens were purchased somewhere you could be sure they were't mated to africanized drones.


----------



## Thom Moran (May 10, 2011)

Very carefully. Actually I'm learning and fortunately there's an organization here, Friends for Conservation & Development, where I'm on the BOD and we're financing 15 farmers in the VACA Reserve to become honey producers. They're getting a lot of training and are helping me also. The last 2 weeks the bees have been extremely agressive so we're finding our bee outifits have to improved to stay sting free. We also have a co-op that helps us.


----------



## GameOn (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome.
I have vacationed in Belize several times. We stay at Cayo Espanto resort and enjoy the excellent fishing and the local culture. Also some of the best, freshest fruit I have ever eaten.


----------



## Thom Moran (May 10, 2011)

Sounds good. We live in Benque Viejo in the Cayo District. If you're ever in the area, look me up. I work at Galen University.

Thom


----------

